# I can't keep the NITRITE levels down :(



## okkes (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have cycled my tank for 4 days before buying my baby RBP's. The tank is 20 gallons and I will be upgrading it to a 100 gallon in 3 months time but i'm having trouble keeping the nitrite levels down and worry that my fish will die from it.

I use a Fluval 205 external filter which is powerful enough and have used artificial bacteria to reduce nitrite but that didnt work either. I feed them with bloodworms which is messy but take out the uneaten stuff afterwards.

I also have to do a 50% water change every day to elimite the nitrite.

What else can I do? do you have any alternative ways to sort this problem out?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Your tank may not have been properly cycled. You can't do it fully in only 4 days. 
When it's fully cycled you should have..
0ppm Ammonia
0ppm Nitrite
and a bit of Nitrate..which is fine because that's what water changes eliminates.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

You didn't let your tank cycle. It can take 3-4 weeks for a tank to cycle completely. If you can ask the LFS for some established media for your filter or take the rbps back until your tank finishes the cycle. You might want to read up on the nitrogen cycle, so you can fully understand what your tank is doing.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

*is there a ammonia reading ?*

If your tank is showing a nitrite reading you should be partly through the cycle, i would add salt (at the correct doseage) to relive the stress of the nitrite.

keep an eye on all the core water param's - ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH

daz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Perform daily partial water changes, replace conditioner that was removed via water change, maintain a low salt level in tank (1 teaspoon will treat .25 ppm of nitrite in a 300 gallon tank)







to Water Chemistry


----------

